# Calcular Frecuencia en un Circuito Oscilador, (Formula)



## DieGuiTo (Jun 14, 2006)

Hola a todos, queria saber si saben uds de donde puedo sacar las formulas para calcular la frecuencia a la que oscila un circuito oscilador con un 4069, me dijeron que eso lo conseguia en las NOTAS DE APLICACION del fabricante, pero no lo puedo conseguir...
¿Alguien sabe donde poder conseguir esa información? Alguna web o algun librito??

Gracias!!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 15, 2006)

DieGuiTo dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, queria saber si saben uds de donde puedo sacar las formulas para calcular la frecuencia a la que oscila un circuito oscilador con un 4069, me dijeron que eso lo conseguia en las NOTAS DE APLICACION del fabricante, pero no lo puedo conseguir...
> ¿Alguien sabe donde poder conseguir esa información? Alguna web o algun librito??
> 
> Gracias!!!



Hola en alldatasheet.com 

Saludos


----------



## DieGuiTo (Jun 15, 2006)

Si, ya lo busque ahi, pero ni novedad de ese integradito (4069)...

Si saben de alguna otra, bienvenidos sean!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 15, 2006)

DieGuiTo dijo:
			
		

> Si, ya lo busque ahi, pero ni novedad de ese integradito (4069)...
> 
> Si saben de alguna otra, bienvenidos sean!!



Hola es que va a ser un cd4063, pero ese no es un oscilador
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/26881/TI/CD4063.html

Tal vez usted se refiere a un cd4060 ese si es un contador con oscilador integrado
http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=CD4

Saludos


----------



## DieGuiTo (Jun 15, 2006)

Uhm, qué raro, yo lo tengo como 4069... Y se usa como oscilador, tiene adentro compuertas NOT, y se utiliza como el 555

Saludos!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 15, 2006)

Si es el tipico oscilador construido con dos puertas, dos resistencias y un condensador.
La formula aproximada me parece que era  f=1/ (1.1*R*C)
Es muy aproximada ya que la frecuencia depende del fabricante y la tension, pero es una buena aproximacion.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 15, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Si es el tipico oscilador construido con dos puertas, dos resistencias y un condensador.
> La formula aproximada me parece que era  f=1/ (1.1*R*C)
> Es muy aproximada ya que la frecuencia depende del fabricante y la tension, pero es una buena aproximacion.



Hola, mire la página 5

http://www.priory.bromley.sch.uk/students/electronics/pdf/hef4069b.pdf

Saludos


----------



## DieGuiTo (Jun 15, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Si es el tipico oscilador construido con dos puertas, dos resistencias y un condensador.
> La formula aproximada me parece que era  f=1/ (1.1*R*C)
> Es muy aproximada ya que la frecuencia depende del fabricante y la tension, pero es una buena aproximacion.



Si, es esa construido con dos puertas!! Ahora no entendi, la formula es F= 1/ (1.1*r*c)

El 1.1 ¿Es uno por uno o uno coma uno?? Disculpa mi ignorancia y MUCHAS GRACIAS!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 15, 2006)

DieGuiTo dijo:
			
		

> tiopepe123 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hola, va a se uno punto uno 1.1, pero cheque el datasheet ahi viene unas fórmulas, no le sirvió?

Saludos


----------



## DieGuiTo (Jun 15, 2006)

Si, lo chequee, pero esas formulas son demasiado complejas y al pedirnoslo nos dijeron que la formula era facil (como la que me pasaron del 1.1).

Muchas Gracias a todos, son muy colaboradores!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 16, 2006)

El 1.1 es un coeficiente para ajustat un poquito mas.
lo logico seria t=RC y no t=1.1RC, pero es que estamos utilizando puertas logicas para diseños que no fueron creados.
Como comente en el post anterior es una formula MUY APROXIMADA, mas vale tener una idea por donde van los tiros de las R y C que tener que ir tanteando.
Tal como indica el datasheet depende de la tensión de alimentacion, temperatura y del fabricante.

Pero segun la aplicacion no nos viene de unos pocos hz. Acaso te das cuenta de un intermintente que oscila con un led a 0.5Hz o uno a 1s yo por lo menos no.

Los valores de las resistencias deben ser del orden 1k a 1Mohm y los condensadores otro tanto 10uF a 100pF dependiendo de la frecuencia.


----------



## DieGuiTo (Jun 18, 2006)

Listo, muchisimas gracias. Ahora a ver como me sale el Trabajo practico, jeje... Despues les cuento..

Saludos!!


----------

